# Paraspinal Schwannoma



## missyah20 (Sep 24, 2008)

What code would you use for a Paraspinal Schwannoma? 

Thanks!


----------



## sasi153 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Sasi*

Hi,

Here u you can use 215.8 for paraspinal schwannoma. because the paraspinal is the sympathetic nerve cell.  

ICD 215 is includes sympathetic and peripheral nerves. Hence you can use 215.8 as schwannoma is a tumor of never cell  / nerve sheet.


----------

